# Lost my Basic/Develop module and can't find a way to restore it.



## lynnlett (Oct 13, 2015)

I am able to restore the Quick Develop module, but want to restore the original Develop module with the Basic panel.  How do I do this?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. 
The F5 key will Show/Hide the Module Picker that is available across the top pf the Screen.  It allows quick access to the Library, Develop, Map Book, Slideshow, Print and Web Modules.  Quick Develop is a Panel in the Library module Right panel.  You need to be in the Develop Module to see the Develop controls in the Develop module Right panel.


----------



## lynnlett (Oct 13, 2015)

*Not exactly what I need*



clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> The F5 key will Show/Hide the Module Picker that is available across the top pf the Screen.  It allows quick access to the Library, Develop, Map Book, Slideshow, Print and Web Modules.  Quick Develop is a Panel in the Library module Right panel.  You need to be in the Develop Module to see the Develop controls in the Develop module Right panel.



I have no problem showing the Module Picker.  It is not allowing me access to Develop, even though I click on the word.  I have lost the Basic panel, and that was my editing go-to and was in my Lightroom whenever I clicked on Develop.  Now, if I click on Develop, i get a blank work space

HELP!

:disgusted::(


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 13, 2015)

Totally blank? No image, no right and left-hand panels, no Histogram?

Or do you see all that, but without the Basic Panel? If the latter, Cmd+1 will restore it.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 13, 2015)

lynnlett said:


> I have no problem showing the Module Picker.  It is not allowing me access to Develop, even though I click on the word.  I have lost the Basic panel, and that was my editing go-to and was in my Lightroom whenever I clicked on Develop.  Now, if I click on Develop, i get a blank work space
> 
> HELP!
> 
> :disgusted::(


 From your profile (at the left) I surmise that you are running OS X 10.10.4 and not 10.11.  CC has installed LR2015.2.1.
IF the CC version is correct. I would recommend uninstalling LR2015.2.1 and re installing LR2015.1.1.

Here are instructions for rolling back: How do I roll back to Lightroom 2015.1.1 or Lightroom 6.1.1? 

At this time I would not recommend upgrading OS X to 10.11(0) or LR to any version later than LR2015.1.1


----------



## Denis Pagé (Oct 13, 2015)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums Lynnlett!

Another possibility: Lightroom CC sometime checks if your paid account is up to date. If it is not, Lightroom will continue to mostly work like printing existing photos and keywording them BUT the Develop Module will stop working.


----------



## lynnlett (Oct 13, 2015)

You are a genius.  My hat is off to you!  Command 1 did the trick.  I am so grateful.  Many thanks.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 13, 2015)

Good to hear, but for future reference you might want to have a read of this post.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 13, 2015)

Jim,

That link is broken. Here's the correct one: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?19775-Missing-Panels-Modules


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 13, 2015)

Odd, I can't figure what I did wrong there, but thanks for catching that Hal.


----------

